# Woman dead 11 days behind bookcase



## Kacey (Nov 26, 2006)

Am I alone in thinking this is really weird?  From the Chicago Tribune:



> Weber, 38, returned home Oct. 28 and greeted her mother, then wasn't seen again. Her family thought she had been kidnapped and contacted authorities.
> 
> On Nov. 9 Weber's sister went into her bedroom and looked behind a bookcase and found the missing woman.
> 
> "I'm sleeping in the same house as her for 11 days, looking for her," her mother, Connie Weber, told the St. Petersburg Times. "And she's right in the bedroom."


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 26, 2006)

That* is* weird... considering a body starts to stink very soon after death. 11 days you'd think the smell would be so bad that it's well, pretty obvious. Very weird indeed.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 26, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> That* is* weird... considering a body starts to stink very soon after death. 11 days you'd think the smell would be so bad that it's well, pretty obvious. Very weird indeed.



Ewwww. In Florida too. How could they not smell that? Maybe if the door was closed and air conditioning was on? I don't know...very freaky. Sad too.


----------

